# home-made wicks



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Anyone have tips on how to make their own wicks? Somehow, my style of doing things means going back to the basics and self-sufficiency.

Waya


----------



## daniel G. (Feb 24, 2005)

You can buy wick string and pull it through beeswax. Sometimes I use just plain white string and pull it through parfin and than use it in candles.


----------



## beetobee (Jun 18, 2002)

Ok, Here's my trick. 
I always had problems with the commercial wicks either going out or burning too fast.
I purchased a bolt of tobacco twine. Hard to find now days but worth looking for. I braid this using 3 strands and pull it through bee's wax. I have found that this works best with both my tapers and voltives. Just the right burn.


----------

